# Revenge?



## leetjay (Nov 14, 2014)

I am just curious. Does anyone on here ever try and exact revenge on their significant other for wronging them? Or maybe we are just the type of people who can't go through with it?

My wife is a repeat offender of EAs and she keeps pushing it farther each time. This year alone she met up with two guys locally form playing words with friends. I was flat out amazed she would let it go that far. She fell in love with a guy and secretly dated him like 10 times before she stopped and told me about him.

SO yeah. I want revenge. I want to do the same thing to her as she did to me. Has anyone ever done this? I'm totally up for it! How do you deal with these feelings?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Uh... divorce?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

leetjay said:


> I am just curious. Does anyone on here ever try and exact revenge on their significant other for wronging them? Or maybe we are just the type of people who can't go through with it?
> 
> My wife is a repeat offender of EAs and she keeps pushing it farther each time. This year alone she met up with two guys locally form playing words with friends. I was flat out amazed she would let it go that far. She fell in love with a guy and secretly dated him like 10 times before she stopped and told me about him.
> 
> SO yeah. I want revenge. I want to do the same thing to her as she did to me. Has anyone ever done this? I'm totally up for it! How do you deal with these feelings?


Living well is the best revenge. 

As in, without her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leetjay (Nov 14, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> Uh... divorce?



haha yeah I once heard that the best revenge you can get with the "other guy" is to let him have her!


----------



## leetjay (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow...writing that down, as I did in another post today, I have just realized what a fool I have been and how I have given in to taking her back way too much.


----------



## Tito Santana (Jul 9, 2015)

leetjay said:


> I am just curious. Does anyone on here ever try and exact revenge on their significant other for wronging them? Or maybe we are just the type of people who can't go through with it?
> 
> My wife is a repeat offender of EAs and she keeps pushing it farther each time. This year alone she met up with two guys locally form playing words with friends. I was flat out amazed she would let it go that far. She fell in love with a guy and secretly dated him like 10 times before she stopped and told me about him.
> 
> SO yeah. I want revenge. I want to do the same thing to her as she did to me. Has anyone ever done this? I'm totally up for it! How do you deal with these feelings?


Umm. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if she "secretly dated a guy for 10 dates, and fell in love with him", that she is most likely guilty of more than an EA. At that point, I would think it was a physical thing as well. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
A desire for revenge is a desire to harm your partner. If you get to that point, I see no reason to stay in a relationship.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

LeetJay... 

You need to do some soul searching here buddy.. You have some serious marriage issues.. 

You talk about these issues like complaining about a dog that keeps pissing on your flowers.. 

If you don't think your wife HASN'T FVCKED any of these men.. YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR MIND and living a LIE...

WTF did you think they did on these 10 DATES ? Hold hands... Play words with friends ?.. Scrabble ? 

Please don't fool yourself.. Trust me I know it hurts.. I've been there.. 
But don't lie to yourself..


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Isn't there a saying about holding a grudge is like drinking poison and hoping the other person dies.


It sounds like the wounds are too deep to mend...I would focus on bettering yourself....revenge sounds like a lot of wasted energy.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

When I found out my husband was a serial cheater it honestly never occurred to me to cheat on him in revenge. I was way too busy divorcing him to even worry about trying to hurt him. I just wanted out, as quickly and with as little further damage to myself and our child, as was possible to arrange.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

leetjay said:


> Wow...writing that down, as I did in another post today, I have just realized what a fool I have been and how I have given in to taking her back way too much.



Glad your eyes are now open to the idea that your "wife" and "dating another man" don't really make much sense. She keeps upping the ante because you allow it, you have been her doormat for way too long. Get up shake her sh!t off your back and file.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

leetjay said:


> I am just curious. Does anyone on here ever try and exact revenge on their significant other for wronging them? Or maybe we are just the type of people who can't go through with it?
> 
> My wife is a repeat offender of EAs and she keeps pushing it farther each time. This year alone she met up with two guys locally form playing words with friends. I was flat out amazed she would let it go that far. She fell in love with a guy and secretly dated him like 10 times before she stopped and told me about him.
> 
> SO yeah. I want revenge. I want to do the same thing to her as she did to me. Has anyone ever done this? I'm totally up for it! How do you deal with these feelings?


Here you go...

Dads Divorce | Connecting Dads with Resources | Cordell & Cordell

Utah Divorce & Fathers Rights | Cordell & Cordell


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Tito Santana said:


> Umm. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if she "secretly dated a guy for 10 dates, and fell in love with him", that she is most likely guilty of more than an EA. At that point, I would think it was a physical thing as well. That's just my opinion, though.





Hardtohandle said:


> LeetJay...
> 
> You need to do some soul searching here buddy.. You have some serious marriage issues..
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hardtohandle said:


> LeetJay...
> 
> You need to do some soul searching here buddy.. You have some serious marriage issues..
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Time to wake up.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh... and, to answer the question put forth in title of your other thread...

One.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Revenge is a human condition that presents us with a choice we can make.

You can choose revenge, the type of revenge or choose not to take revenge.

Wanting revenge means you are normal, you are human. Choosing not to take revenge in a hurtful, demeaning way makes you a cut above the rest. Makes you a decent human being.

That doesn't mean you put up with bad behaviours and don't have personal boundaries though. Divorce her and move on.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Divorce her and find yourself a new, better woman.


----------

